# Are they telling me I'm not suitable, or what?



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my first experience of dealing with a dog rescue centre.

in brief:

E-mailed week last Tuesday after "Google" search, phone no of fosterer obtained and contacted Weds. Very enthusiastic, told me dog would be reserved. Explained car off road, would be back in touch. Spoke Fri told car back on road, she said she was busy and would phone me back - nothing, but dog removed from web site.

This Tues dog back on website still wanting home, had been "let down". E-mailed again told "No problem" contact fosterer. Phoned on mobile Weds am, was told she was driving would get back - nothing! Phoned landline Weds pm, after I said who I was, was told call was breaking up (landline?). When I tried again later, just a message saying I couldn't leave a message!!!

Finally I e-mailed the site asking for my e-mails to be forwarded on to the fosterer as I had been having problems with my phone, not true, but I don't want to stir things up just yet! Just checked dog gone from website!

Tell me I'm not suitable, tell me the dog has been rehomed, SPEAK TO ME!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

chrissiegra said:


> This is my first experience of dealing with a dog rescue centre.
> 
> in brief:
> 
> ...


In all honesty there are so many dogs in rescues right now from pups to older ones, from pedigrees to crosses. If its a particular breed or breeds you are after then every breed has its own welfare or rescue too. If this rescue is just messing you about I would consider looking at others. A lot have web sites too with some of the dogs available for rehoming, including the breed rescues. So maybe its time to look aat others.


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally made contact through text (not my favourite mode). The dog has been rehomed. Apparently I failed to keep an appointment I never made! When I queried not being phoned back to arrange said appointment I was told she tried but couldn't get through. I have an answerphone????

This is all really sad, but at the end of the day the dog has a new home which is the object of the exercise. I did text that I was sorry things didn't work out, but actually felt like saying a great deal more!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

chrissiegra said:


> Finally made contact through text (not my favourite mode). The dog has been rehomed. Apparently I failed to keep an appointment I never made! When I queried not being phoned back to arrange said appointment I was told she tried but couldn't get through. I have an answerphone????
> 
> This is all really sad, but at the end of the day the dog has a new home which is the object of the exercise. I did text that I was sorry things didn't work out, but actually felt like saying a great deal more!!!


Sorry to hear you lost out, was the dog any particular breed that you interested in?


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

'fraid so! Definately after irish setter/border collie cross again. Lost my lovely lad in August aged two. Although this has been a bad experience I do feel I have moved on emotionally, the prospect of getting another dog cheered me up no end - feeling bit down at the moment, but I'll get there!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

So sorry you have had a bad experience with a rescue, I can assure not all rescues are like that. As Sled dog hotel said there are many rescues all over the UK that have dogs crying out for new homes.

I am not sure where abouts you are in the UK but here are just a few you may well be interested that rescues we work with have in right now. you can view lots of dogs needing homes in rescues all over the UK on our site at Index page • Animal Lifeline UK under the dogs section

Bruno - 2 year old male shepherd X collie
Bruno - 2 year old male shepherd X collie • Animal Lifeline UK

Rowan (14 yr old Springer X Collie girl)
Rowan (14 yr old Springer X Collie girl) • Animal Lifeline UK

Ruby - 13 yr old Collie X
Ruby - 13 yr old Collie X • Animal Lifeline UK

Chinook, Male, 2yr old, Collie
Chinook, Male, 2yr old, Collie • Animal Lifeline UK

Summer Female Springer/collie cross
Summer Female Springer/collie cross • Animal Lifeline UK

try these rescues

# Border Collie and Sheepdog Rescue
Julie & Gary Nelder, South Willingham, Lincolnshire. Tel: 01507 313285
Sonya Saxby, Stannington, Sheffield. Tel: 01142 333467

Border Collie Trust (GB)
B.C.T. Rescue Centre, Heath Way, Narrow Lane, Colton, Nr Rugeley, Staffs, WS15 3LY.
Tel: 01889 577058. Email: [email protected]
Border Collie Trust GB

Valgrays Border Collie Rescue
Val Phillips (Co-ordinator), Warlingham, Surrey. Tel: 01883 624513
Fax: 01883 627706 Email: [email protected]

# Border Terrier

Border Terrier Welfare
Mrs D 0 Grady (Co-ordinator), Arreton, Isle of Wight. Tel: 01983 865370
Miss S Wishart, Kent. Tel: 0207 627 2918
Mr & Mrs W Shorthose, Halket By Dunlop, Ayrshire. Tel: 01505 850313
Miss R Diane Swales, Drayton Langport, Somerset. Tel: 01458 251614
Mrs J Rabin, Sutton Coldfield, W Midlands . Tel:0121 3780911 after 8pm
Mrs E Power, Canterbury, Kent. Tel: 01227 738272
Mrs V Waldron, Orcop, Hereford. Tel: 01981 570592

and

Irish Setter Breeders Club Rescue Scheme
Mr & Mrs A R Dines, Brandon, Suffolk. Tel: 01842 813790
Mrs B Rogers (Co-ordinator/Secretary), Poynton, Cheshire. Tel/Fax: 01625 872708
Miss S J Lennox, Matlock, Derbys. Tel: 01629 582568

Irish Setter Club of Scotland Rescue
Mrs S Sturrock, Laurencekirk, Tel: 01674840820

Irish Setter Rescue Group
Mrs M Hurll, Co-ordinator, Lavenham, Suffolk. Tel: 01787 248143


----------



## chrissiegra (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks kelly-joy for all the links - a great help. I shall be checking them out! 

I live in mid devon, there are sufficient border collies round here, I just need a rampant red setter to appear!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What a shame you were messed around like this 

As said not all rescues are like this, so don't give up and good luck :thumbsup:


----------

